# talk classical modern and neo modernism?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well since people accuse me of being phony or a fake and only liking classical of ancient lore, im lisening to 
the modern wark of Hosokawa and Giacinto Scelsi, but what should i lisen by these fine gentelmens
hmm if i can pain streakingly find em whit my remaining arm, i can budge the left arm since it's damage any movement bring pain.

or i may setle for something less modern like Bela Bartok something sweet like Hovhaness world or some Arnold Bax.

:tiphat:


----------

